# Neve Covilhã 20-01-2009



## ACalado (21 Jan 2009 às 22:16)




----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

Muito boas fotos, mais uma nevada a juntar ás muitas que houve este ano


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Execelentes fotos, *Spiritmind*!

Neste Outuno-Inverno já tens levado com muitas nevadas e nevões


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

Em grande está também  a Covilhã e claro tu..SpiritMind!!! Adorei as fotos!!!


----------



## actioman (22 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

Que belas fotografias Spiritmind  

Este ano é a loucura da neve à porta da tua casa mesmo! 

E ainda por cima tens uma costela de fotógrafo! Bons enquadramentos!  Essas Sony DSC-H3 são umas boas máquinas e têm um bom equilíbrio dos brancos. 

Esperemos por mais uns 10 nevões, pelo menos, este Inverno .

Obrigado por partilhares estes momentos connosco e renovo o meu agradecimento especial, por nos deixares assistir em primeira fila a esses nevões, através da janela privilegiada, que é a tua webcam!


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

Lindo! Conheço a Covilhã, mas infelizmente não assim...
Talvez ainda este inverno dê lá um saltinho


----------



## PedroNTSantos (24 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

Mais fotos da Covilhã no dia 20 de Janeiro


----------

